# 2005 Bianchi San Matero Vs. 2006 Specialized Allez comp



## J_money12 (Feb 19, 2006)

*06' San mateo Vs. 06' Vigorelli*

Hey all,

Brand new to this site, but not new to road biking (raced tri for 3 seasons). I've narrowed it down to two bikes. I've read lot's of great things about the San Matero, but one concern was with the wheels. I don't have a whole bunch of money - typical student. So I kind of have to go with the bike and race it as it is (just road racing, no tri). 

The Vigorelli has nicer components (Ultegra) with better wheels (ksyrium elite), but is a steel frame. Steel lasts longer but is heavier. The Mateo is an aluminium frame with carbon stays and is suppose to be super light, but what about durability? Any concerns with the stock parts on the Mateo (campy Veloce)? 

I really am left unable to decide and could use any help in making a decision. Maybe you've ridden one of the picks or own a similar bike. Any comments would be very helpful, thanks a lot.

Cheers


----------



## outdoors-maniac (Nov 15, 2005)

*San Mateo*

I ride a sanmateo with campy I love the bike. I've changed a lot out on it, but who doesn't useally do that. If you get an 06 mateo make sure you get it with the 06 vento wheels they are someting like 200 grams lighter then the 05 vento wheels



J_money12 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

